# New Puffer



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Everyone 

Robert from Australia ( Sydney ) 

Ok ... just bought a Cigar Oasis XL Plus .... have not used it yet ... was thinking of taking the foam out from day one and using water crystals from the get go ..... Yes ? No? 

Any ideas ??? 

Are the water crystals from the garden shop the same principle as the crystal sticks you can buy from the cigar shops?? 

Can I use the water crystals ?? 

Any info would be great 

Cheers mates 
Robert


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Robert! :welcome:


----------



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

G-Day mate 

Cheers ....


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Robert, 

Welcome!! I use the Boveda humidity bags in my humidor. I used crystal sticks once and had problems.. I am sure they work for others. 

Looking forward to your posts. 
Gia


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Howdy Robert :wave:
Welcome to Puff!

Yes that is a good idea. The foam is inferior.

Yes and yes. :nod: Here is a thread that discusses it nicely.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/274473-how-convert-oasis-xl-beads.html

Cheers! :beerchug:


----------



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Cigargirlie

Thank you for the info and the welcome. 

I will be sure to post my movements on this issue. 

Cheers ....


----------



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

G -Day Fiddlegrin 

Thanks for the welcome and info. 

I had read about this issue so I will do it from day one .... 
I will post a few pics when I do it on the weekend 

Cheers ...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds grrrrrreat! :biggrin:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to Puff!!


----------



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

G-day Fuzzy 

Cheers ...


----------



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok... I got the cigar oasis XL plus.... cut out the green foam with a butter knife ( when foam was dry and had never been wet ) ...To easy ..took like five minutes..

























Took the advice I had read about just filling it with dis-water.... I done that... Oasis was out by about two%...

I still have a problem with humidity creeping up again here and there.... I am thinking of getting some Heartfelt beads 70% type.... ( I have in it now Drymistat x2 sticks )

Will this keep it down if it wants to rise??


----------



## RobertAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

Heartfelt Beads 70% and a Digital Hygrometer is on their way  

Let's see what happens when I get them all set .....

Cheers to all for the info and chat the other day 

Rob


----------

